# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Sirilion - by Gandwarf

## RobA

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Profantasy Campaign Cartographer 3 & City Designer 3 
*
Review*
Our latest Cartographers' Choice Award goes to Gandwarf for his map of the City of Sirilion.  This incredibly detailed map was made with Campaign Cartographer 3, leveraging the City Designer 3 add-on.  The map was made in sections and assembled in Paint Shop Pro.

This is the largest and most detailed of the maps developed, and the level of detail is reflected in the back-story...

(Edited for reasons of space only)


*Artist's Notes*
"Sirilion is the most populous city in the Valley, with almost 50.000 inhabitants....

The river has been dammed to create more farmland and mills and watermills are built all along the water to supply power to its industries. The river near Sirilion has carved out a canyon, so it's not easily accessible from the city itself - although the smaller island is sloped and has a small beach used mainly by fisherman. The bigger island hosts the palace with its gold domed roofs....

Over the years a lot of defences were added, but the city was always hungry for more land and kept on growing. In the south an earthen wall has been created to protect assets, but in the north the city is allowed to run free. The castle in the southwest was mainly used as a staging point for slave caravans. As not everyone wanted to live there the housing is less dense...."

*Original Thread*
Click here to view the original thread and complete description by the author

----------


## tmvanatta

Nice Map.  Keep it up.

----------

